# Converting Glock 35 to shoot 9mm



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2017)

Have: Gen 1 Glock 35 in .40 cal.

Want: to drop it down to 9mm so my wife and daughters can handle it a little bit better.

"Just buy a Glock 19" I'd love to, but to do that I have to go through the permit process, which is time consuming and expensive in this state.  I'm happy with my G35, I'd just like it to shoot something smaller.

From my research, I found several posts stating that all that's required is a G19 barrel and magazine.  Is that really all it takes?  Seems like there would be more to it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 15, 2017)

There is a specific barrel for the conversion.  But yeah many people have just dropped in a barrel and changed the magazine. The 40s&w mags will hold and feed 9mm. I wouldn't use it for carry or competitve shooting, but for range plinking they work fine.

Lone Wolf Conversion Barrel Glock 35 40 S&W to 9mm - MPN: LWD-359N

The lone wolf barrels are good to go, but generally require a slight bit of fitting for proper lock up at the breach face. If you decide to go this route let me know and I'll walk you through it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 15, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> There is a specific barrel for the conversion.  But yeah many people have just dropped in a barrel and changed the magazine. The 40s&w mags will hold and feed 9mm. I wouldn't use it for carry or competitve shooting, but for range plinking they work fine.
> 
> Lone Wolf Conversion Barrel Glock 35 40 S&W to 9mm - MPN: LWD-359N
> 
> The lone wolf barrels are good to go, but generally require a slight bit of fitting for proper lock up at the breach face. If you decide to go this route let me know and I'll walk you through it.


Thank you.  Looks a lot cheaper than I thought too.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 15, 2017)

For what it's worth, KKM and Bar-Sto make conversion barrels too.


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2017)

Glock 34 barrel from Glockstore.com, Zev Technologies, Wilson, Suarez International.


----------

